# These dogs are smart!



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

I have always owned boxers but decided on getting a Vizsla this time because I have moved to Florida, love to jog, and boxers don't do well in the heat. I always thought boxers were pretty easy to train but vizslas amaze me. I picked my new vizsla, Lucy, up on November 5th and she was 9 weeks old. By 11 weeks old, she was already going to the door to tell me she needed to go out and she had learned to walk on a loose leash by our 3rd walk. Teaching her to sit took approximately 3 minutes. I want to let her be a puppy and don't want to over-train her but she seems to enjoy it. I am just absolutely amazed at how quick they can pick up on what you want and can already tell that I made the right choice.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. You got a really smart one  ;D. Our neighbor is a runner and he got a boxer. He looks at us and I know what he is thinking.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I am a dog trainer at Petsmart and my 5 month old Vizsla comes to work with me, he loves it. He really enjoys learning but I know at the end of the work day I can tell he gets tired and sort of shuts down, his attention span becomes the one of a Nat. The breed really love to learn and love to please. They will tell you when enough is enough, you generally should not work her too hard, maybe 10 minutes here, 15 minutes there. 
Good Luck!! Remember, a good dog is a tired dog!!


----------

